# Slightly crooked tub



## Kevin75 (Oct 7, 2007)

Howdy... On a recent job we were setting an Aqua Glass tub/wall unit and ran into issues with walls and flooring not being very level or plumb. The flooring sloped away from both the long tub wall and the end wall at the foot of the tub (opposite the fixtures). We shimmed it as best was we could, but since the walls were also not plumb, we didn't end up with a perfectly level tub. It was level enough to drain perfectly, and it's not visible to the human eye, but it's also not perfectly level. As I'm sure you know, with those tub systems, the walls have to be set perfectly perpendicular to the tub itself. 

Also, it was a scenario where if we had tried to perfectly level the unit, it would have been very crooked along the floor, which would have been tricky to trim out because of the shaping and curves along the bottom of the tub unit. 

Has anyone else ever had trouble with these units? Is there an amount that a tub can be out of level that is considered "acceptable" by industry standards? I was trying to balance the visual aspects of leveling the tub with the functional aspects of draining. I thought I struck an acceptable balance, but the customer is annoyed. 

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi,Kevin,---Seem to be a lot of annoyed customers out there lately.

I always figure a certain amount into each bathroom job for reframing walls.
You just have to.

I'm sure in the future you will bring a level to the sales call,too.

No one can complain to loud if your work is right,still they all want the job to look 'perfect'

It's a tough call whether to split the difference to make a saggy old house look good --

Sounds like you miss read this situation.

I framed for a new door in a drooping old place once--Customer came home and said,"Is that the best that you can do?--Look how crooked that is!'

I handed him my level and went back to work.---------Mike--------


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

What Mike said :thumbsup: I agree 100%... Maybe you don't see the tub is out of whack a little, but HO will notice water stains in the tub, because the water could be draining, but some of the water will puddle and be left to dry-out, creating a water spot, which will turn in to a call back,and it will make you look bad if you don't fix it, straighten everything out and you will sleep better.

I remember someone was installing a few new windows in a foundation wall. The wall was out, and I told him, the window is crooked, he said the wall is out, nothing I can do. I said don't worry about the wall, make your window straight as it should be. He did not listened, and guess what...when HO got home, he called him and said the window is f-up, it looks like s^*t... He tried to say the wall is out, but guess what... everything had to come out and redone :whistling


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree with Greg

Reset the tub in a level position like it is supposed to be so that it works properly.

Your next thread will be "Please share ideas how to make a level tub look good with an unlevel wall & floor?"


----------

